# Twins UK



## MadamRose

I was just wondering if anyone knows if its possible to adopt twins in the uk.

I have always wanted to adopt and always wanted twins. I doubt i would ever get twins myself only singletons, so on top of our own children we want on top of the one we already have me and DH have decided we will try and also furfuil our dream of adopting (its a while off yet) but i just wondered if it was possible to adopt twins in the uk.


----------



## Redfraggle

I would guess you could as long as there are twins available for adoption. Would imagine they are pretty rare though. Perhaps go along to your next open evening and ask?


----------



## MadamRose

^^ they have open evening how do i find out about these never knew they existed.


----------



## Redfraggle

The details should be on your local council website :thumbup:


----------

